# Did YOU send me a valentine's card?



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Feb 16, 2005)

It's all very mysterious. An unsigned Valentine's card on my desk on Monday.   

(a) If it was you, please own up to it.

(b) If it wasn't you, but you know who it is, please let me know.

(c) If neither (a) nor (b), please give me some handy hints on how to track down the sender...

Thanks,
CSBBB.


----------



## tails (Feb 16, 2005)

Just talk around with people in the office and she what their reaction is, say things like being single or whatever, then say things like it was really nice and i would love to know, (and maybe take out) as a return present for the card. Might work


----------



## praetorian (Feb 20, 2005)

I got loads. My postman got a hernia


----------



## scrupul0us (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe its that kinda cute but creepy guy that takes the long way to the bathroom all the time just to pass your desk


----------

